# Your favorite artistic collaborations?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

What are your favorite artistic collaborations? Musicians you wouldn't expect to work together playing together?

Here is my favorite duo album here:









My favorite two ladies happily creating music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another totally awesome between two awesome players here:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 63506


A beautiful cross-over album.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another rare collaboration featuring father and daughter.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am fond of the Schoenberg and Webern arrangements of others composers' works that I have heard.


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Myself, the dozens of Ma-Ax-Stern trios that have been recorded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Reading the thresd title I was expecting collaborations of composers. So I'll express my first thought: Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue might never have been so well known had it not been for the wonderful orchestation of Ferde Grofe.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Boulez and Zimerman doing Ravel:










Maybe that doesn't count because of the orchestra...I don't care: fantastic album

With that rule, I'll add Boulez and Uchida


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Time to move on up to Michelangeli and Samson:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Rimsky-Korsakov's orchestration of Mussorgsky's _Night on Bald Mountain_ and Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bernstein and Gould. The Beethoven 4th has its fans.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Pierre Boulez and Frank Zappa


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The nose said:


> View attachment 63624
> 
> 
> Pierre Boulez and Frank Zappa


holy **** is this available on CD?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boulez_Conducts_Zappa:_The_Perfect_Stranger

Definitely downloading this soon!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rudolf Serkin/George Szell for Brahms Piano Concertos.

Leon Fleisher/George Szell for Beethoven and Brahms Piano Concertos.

Malcolm Bilson/John Eliot Gardiner for Mozart Keyboard Concertos.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Chalk up another favorite collaboration recently discovered here:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, Rostropovich and Richter playing Beethoven's Cello Sonatas










fantastique


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fritz Reiner conducting the Chicago Symphony.

Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra.

Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony.

Truly the golden age of symphonic recordings when these three guys walked the planet.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

How about these two?










*Rudolf Serkin & George Szell*

Their collaboration on Brahms' two piano concertos are _sans pareil_.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

JACE said:


> How about these two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT:
I should have probably included the Cleveland Orchestra too. One helluva band!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> *Rudolf Serkin/George Szell for Brahms Piano Concertos.*
> 
> Leon Fleisher/George Szell for Beethoven and Brahms Piano Concertos.
> 
> Malcolm Bilson/John Eliot Gardiner for Mozart Keyboard Concertos.


hp, you beat me to the punch! 

Just read your post after I'd already made mine.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The Triple Concerto in C by Beethoven offers many possibilities for cool collaborations. The version I fell in love with had Yo-Yo Ma, Daniel Barenboim, Itzhak Perlman, and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> hp, you beat me to the punch!
> 
> Just read your post after I'd already made mine.


Sorry. I'll let you win next time! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For the Beethoven Triple, my favorite trio collaboration: Rudolf Serkin, Jaime Laredo and Leslie Parnas.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I feel like a complete idiot now. I forgot about the collaborative albums between Yo Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmonic
-They loved each other and the recordings they made are testaments to the chemistry not only with the music, but with each other as musicians.

Kyrill Kondrashin and the Moscow Philharmonic
-For them to survive changing nomenklatura and perform music with sheer authenticity, boldness, and passion speaks volumes.

Yevgeny Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Symphony (formerly the USSR State SO)
-Same with one above. Their love for Russian music is special and one of the kind.

Vladimir Fedoseyev and the USSR Large Radio & TV Symphony
-More or less same as above.

Bryden Thomson and the London Philharmonic
-What's more to say regarding their stellar recordings of British (and non-British) music?

James Levine and the MET
-What a history they have together!!

Neemi Jarvi and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra
-I still cherish their intrepid Chandos recordings.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra. Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. Both were historic, long-standing artistic relationships that I've enjoyed greatly.

*Leon Fleisher and George Szell* for unforgettable recordings of Beethoven and Brahms' piano concertos.

*Rostropovich and Richter* for Beethoven's Cello Sonatas. *Perlman and Ashkenazy* for the Violin Sonatas

*Takács Quartet*
Edward Dusinberre, violin
Károly Schranz, violin
Geraldine Walther, viola
András Fejér, cello


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't forget about the friendship/collaboration between Copland and Bernstein!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

QuietGuy said:


> View attachment 66646
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the friendship/collaboration between Copland and Bernstein!


Or David Diamond and Gerald Schwarz.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Abbado & Pollini for their recordings of the Brahms and Bartok concertos that send me over the moon.

Graffman, Szell & Cleveland on Prokofiev's 1st & 3rd piano concertos. 

Ingrid Haebler & Henryk Szeryng on Mozart's Violin Sonatas, guiding me to a warm, comfy home each time. 

Takacs Quartet and Bartok are made for each other.

Brendel and Schubert are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For more interesting collaborations, I am trying to figure out whether classical musicians ever joined up with rock musicians to create something new.

Well we do have a Glass and Kronos Quartet collaboration here:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Herbert von Karajan conducting the Philharmonia Orchestra.

During the 1950's the Philharmonia was one of the world's greatest orchestras. When Karajan was at the helm one could be assured of a great performance, especially of a Sibelius or Beethoven symphony.


----------

